# Does anyone else here ride Fuji bikes?



## Adeel (May 2, 2004)

Just wondering if there are other people who ride Fuji?s? I ride a Fuji team pro! Awesome bike but the brakes are cheap and the paint job is a little weird and is not durable. The wheels are over all pretty good but the front one flexes too much on me. 

http://fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=6 

Thanks for your input


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Adeel said:


> Just wondering if there are other people who ride Fuji?s? I ride a Fuji team pro! Awesome bike but the brakes are cheap and the paint job is a little weird and is not durable. The wheels are over all pretty good but the front one flexes too much on me.
> 
> http://fujibikes.com/2005/bikes.asp?id=6
> 
> Thanks for your input


Bought a Fuji Professional '04 for the parts and have put a few hundred miles on it. I like the frame, very nimble, but I find it disconcerningly stiff. With it's fat areo downtube and beefy aero forks it can be a real jackhammer on chipseal roads. The carbon seat stays give no relief. For a while I was going to keep it, but now I think I will sell off two of my frames and have a custom steel built. 
I immediately switched out the wheels, and changed the seat and bars.


----------



## TommyApplehead (Mar 22, 2005)

I had a Fuji Newest, light but not comfortable ride. Gave it away, now riding Gunnar.


----------



## 7eap4a (Sep 4, 2003)

I have a '02 Fuji Robaix. Full 105 setup with Ritchie wheelset. I have no issues with the brakes - as mentioned they're 105's, or the paint. The only upgrade is a CK headset & saddle. I like it alot. It's quick, reasonably light and not at all flexy. Compared to my Ti bike it does tend to beat you up more on a longer ride, AL. will do that...but she's a sweet ride


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Roubaix Pro*

I have a 02 Roubaix Pro with full 105 group and it's been a great bike. This year I bought a Specialize Allez Comp double and upraded the wheels with AC350's, it's a much stiffer ride that the Fuji. For long training rides I take the Fuji, for shorter rides and racing, especially if climbing, I take the Allez. 
Pete


----------

